# Form Help



## dparker83 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just looking for some feedback on my form. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I’m 6”5 and pulling a 29” DL.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dparker83 said:


> Just looking for some feedback on my form. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I’m 6”5 and pulling a 29” DL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be SOOOOOOOOOOOO much easier if you had the middle of target at YOUR shoulder height.
Since your target is below shoulder height, the first thing you need to do, is learn how to swing upper body FORWARDS for a downhill shot, so the neck (buttons on shirt) form a line to your belly button
that is 90 DEGREES to the arrow.

So, this is how much you are out of position. You are leaning BACKWARDS, when the arrow is pointing downhill.
So, impossible to know how much your draw is TOOOO long, like massively TOO LONG.










So, if you don't have any chairs, or boxes on top of a chair that can lift up the center of your target all the way up to SHOULDER height...then, you are gonna need to lean forwards, so the button on your shirt moves 6-inches to 7-inches FORWARDS of your belly button, so your left armpit also moves 6-7 inches FORWARDS of your left ankle,
and then, redo the photo, so we can see how much your draw is TOO LONG.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Get the arrow DEAD level, and take a new photo. Will be MUCH MUCH easier to diagnose what's wrong with your bow fit.


----------

